# [SOLVED] Unmountable Boot Volume



## rapheus (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a Sony PCG-7134M laptop. When I try to start Vista normally I get a BSOD saying UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME. It will not start in safe mode and I do not have a repair disk or installation disk. What can I do?


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Unmountable Boot Volume*

UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME BSOD's usually point to a failing hard drive or corrupt filesystem. 

--My first recommendation would be to attempt to back up any important data by carefully removing the drive and connecting it to a working PC to see if you can access the data

If you can boot to safe mode (probably not) or a *Windows OS disk* and access the command prompt (*cmd*) in the repair options you can run a disk check which can repair a corrupt filesystem/ bad sectors, blocks, and clusters.

The command for that is: *chkdsk /x/f/b/r* (if Windows XP omit the "b" switch)

Let this run through. Once it is finished attempt to boot to Windows. If you successfully boot to Windows back up any important data immediately. And run a hard drive diagnostic on the drive. 

*HDD Diagnostic*

1. Download *Seatools *and *Easy Burner* (if you don't currently have a program to burn .iso files to a CD) from the link in my signature

2. Install Easy Burner

3. Burn Seatools for Dos to a CD 

4. Insert the CD to the CD drive on the problem PC, restart the PC and boot from the CD (please post if you need help booting to disk)

5. Once Seatools boots run a Long test on the Hard drive (found under "Basic Tests" at top left)


----------



## rapheus (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Unmountable Boot Volume*

I ran the long and short tests and was told the hard drive had failed, possibly due to problem sectors which are difficult to read. I repaired all the sectors when given the option but I still have the same problem.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Unmountable Boot Volume*

.....


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Unmountable Boot Volume*

Well you most definitely have a failed/ failing hard drive. If you have any important data that you need you can try the *chkdsk* repair option:



ganjeii said:


> Windows OS disk and access the command prompt (cmd) in the repair options you can run a disk check which can repair a corrupt filesystem/ bad sectors, blocks, and clusters.
> 
> The command for that is: chkdsk /x/f/b/r (if Windows XP omit the "b" switch)
> 
> Let this run through. Once it is finished attempt to boot to Windows. If you successfully boot to Windows back up any important data immediately.


Other than that, replace the drive. I can help you to find the correct hard drive type if you submit your system specs.


----------



## rapheus (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Unmountable Boot Volume*

I ran the test again and more sectors were found and repaired. This solved the problem I was having. 

Thanks.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome glad to help! Please mark the thread as solved!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Unmountable Boot Volume*

Well that isn't solved yet just bandaided...you need to replace the drive because its only a matter of time until you are back at the same point.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Unmountable Boot Volume*



Rich-M said:


> Well that isn't solved yet just bandaided...you need to replace the drive because its only a matter of time until you are back at the same point.


Ditto Ditto and Ditto. Back up your files ASAP.


----------

